# LeBlond Dual Drive with DRO, Gilroy, CA $800



## guero_gordo (May 31, 2021)

Metal lathe - general for sale - by owner
					

LaBlond with digetalsreen



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 31, 2021)

I'm still puzzled by the fact that someone can post a picture of the name and then misspell it.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2021)

Better pics would be helpful as well.


----------



## hman (May 31, 2021)

Yup!  Can't hardly even tell what kind of tool it is from the three pictures.  And not only is the poor schmo bad at spelling (LaBlond ,,, Duel drive), but doesn't seem to know what the "digetalsreen" is for.  Listing is under "general for sale by owner."  Wonder how long he's been the owner?????  

I guess the whole ad would be amusing, if it weren't so sad.


----------



## markba633csi (May 31, 2021)

He could be a very good machinist, just a very bad speller.  Not a great photographer either- too bad there aren't more pictures
-M


----------



## guero_gordo (May 31, 2021)

Easy enough to ask for more information via email


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2021)

True: San Ramon isn't far from Gilroy...


----------

